# معلومات صناعة عن الايثانول



## على منصورى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين 
 انا اخوكم على المنصورى ,السنة النهائية هندسة كيميائية لدى مشروع تخرج عن الايثانول احتاج الى مساعدتكم الرجاء التكرم ممن عنده اى معلومة عن الموضوع الايبخل بها عنى وانا كلى ثقة فى انكم لن تقصروا فى امدادكم لى بالمعومات المفيدة .
 وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يوفقك و تجد بغيتك ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام النجار (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الأكسدة 

*[عدل] الخواص الفيزيائية و الكيميائية*

مركبات قطبية تمتاز بخاصية تكوين الرابطة الهيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها حيث انها تحتوي على مجموعة الهيدروكسيل التي تعمل على تزايد التماسك بين الرابطة تمتاز بدرجة غليان وكثافة مرتفعة تذوب في المذيبات القطبية كالماء حيث انها تكون مع الماء روابط هيدروجينية و تتميز كذلك بأنه كلما زادت كتلتها الجزبئية تقل درجة ذوبانه في الماء و تزداد درجة غليانه و انصهارة و كثافته

*[عدل] السمية Toxicity*


*[عدل] كيمياء الكحول*


*[عدل] طرق التحضير Preparation*


*[عدل] طرق مخبرية Laboratory*

هناك ثلاث طرق عامة لتحضير الكحول :

من هاليدات الألكيل : تتفاعل هاليدات الألكيل مع NaOH المائي أو KOH لتعطي بشكل أساسي كحولا أولية .
R-Br + KOH → R-OH + KBr 

من الألدهيدات و الكيتونات : يتم ارجاع هذه المركبات باستخدام بوروهيدريد الصوديوم أو ليتيوم ألمنيوم هيدريد :
R-CHO - [O] → R-OH 

من الألكينات : تفاعل هدرجة محفّز حمضيا acid catalysed باستخدام حمض الكبريت المكثف كوسيط ( تعطي هذه الطريقة كحولا ثانوية و ثالثية بشكل رئيسي )
C2H4 + H2SO4 (l) → C2H5-HSO4 C2H5-HSO4 + H2O → C2H5OH + H2SO4 
يمكن تحضير الكحول الثانوية باستخدام الطريقتين الأخيرتين كما يلي :




*[عدل] طرق صناعية Industrial*


التخمر : تستخدم هذه الطريقة لتحويل سكر الغلوكوز إلى إيتانول بدرجة حرارة 37°C و وجود خميرة .

C12H22O11 → C6H12O6 + C6H12O6 Invertase → glucose + fructose C6H12O6 + H2O → C2H5OH + CO2 Glucose → zymase + ethanol 

إماهة hydration : باستخدام الايتن أو ألكينات اخرى مأخوذة من اجزاء من الزيت المقطر . و باستعمال محفز من حمض الفوسفور تحت ضغط و درجة حرارة عالية .

ميتانول من بخار الماء : عملية اصطناع غازية يحدث فيها دمج لجزيء CO مع جزيئين H2 لإنتاج الميتانول باستخدام النحاس كمحفز ، ZnO و Al2O3 كمحفزات عند درجة حرارة 250°C و ضغط 50يساوي -100 ضغط جوي .

[CO + H2] + H2O (g) → CH3OH 
*[عدل] التفاعلات*


*[عدل] نزع البروتون Deprotonation*

يمكن للكحول أن تسلك سلوك الحموض الضعيفة فتخضع لتفاعل نزع البروتون منتجة ملح الكوكسيد و ذلك إما باستخدام هيدريد صوديوم أو ن-بوتيل الليتيوم أو باستخدام أحد معدنين : الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم .


2 R-OH + 2 NaH → 2 R-O-Na+ + H2↑ 2 R-OH + 2Na → 2R-O−Na+ مثلا 2 CH3CH2-OH + 2 Na → 2 CH3-CH2-O−Na+ الماء مشابه للعديد من الكحول في درجة pKa لهم ، لذلك فإن التوازن الكيميائي في تفاعل الكحول مع القلويات مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ييل دوما نحو اليسار :
R-OH + NaOH <=> R-O-Na+ + H2O (equilibrium to the left) 
*[عدل] تفاعلات التبادل المحبة للنواة*

لا تعتبر مجموعة الهيدروكسيل مجموعة مغادرة جيدة في تفاعلات التبادل المحبة للنواة ، لذا فإن الكحول المعتدلة لا تشارك في هذه التفاعلات . لكن اذا حصلت برتنة للأكسجين الكحولي أولا لنحصل على R−OH2+, ، عندئذ يكون لدينا مجموعة مغادرة ممتازة هي جزيئة الماء لكونها أكثر ثباتا ترموديناميا عندما تكون مستقلة و يحدث عندئذ تقاعل التبادل المحب للنواة .
الكحول الثالثية تتفاعل مباشرة مع حمض كلور الماء لإنتاج هاليدات ألكيل ثالثية ، حيث يتم استبدال زمرة الهيدروكسيل بذرة كلور .
أما الكحول الثنائية و الأولية فهي بحاجة لمنشط عند تفاعلها مع حمض كلور الماء ، أهم هذه المنشطات التفاعلية هي كلوريد الزنك أو يمكن احداث التحول مباشرة باستخدام كلوريد التيونيل



يمكن أيضا تحويل الكحول إلى بروميدات اللكيل باستخدام حمض بروم الماء أو ثلاثي بروميد الفوسفور .
3 R-OH + PBr3 → 3 RBr + H3PO3 
*[عدل] تفاعلات نزع الماء*

الكحول بحد ذاتها محبة للنواة ، لذا فإن R−OH2+ يمكن ان يتفاعل مع ROH لإنتاج ايترات و ماء . التفاعل يخضع بشكل عام لقاعدة زايتسيف ، التي تقول أن الألكين الأكثر ثباتا ( و هو عادة الألكين الأكثر تبادلية ) هو الذي يتشكل . تختلف درجة سهولة هذا التفاعل حسب رتبة الغوال فالكحول الثالثية تخسر الماء في درجات حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة الغرفة بقليل ، في حين تحتاج الغوال الولية درجات حرارة أعلى بكثير .
المخطط التالي يبين تفاعل نزع الماء من ايتانول متحولا إلى ايتن :





*[عدل] الأسترة*

R-OH + R'-COOH <=> R'-COOR + H2O 
*[عدل] الأكسدة*

3 CH3-CH(-OH)-CH3 + K2Cr2O7 + 4 H2SO4 → 3 CH3-C(=O)-CH3 + Cr2(SO4)3 + K2SO4 + 7 H2O

ك/حسام النجار


----------



## عثمان الراوي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي

الكتب موجوده في نفس الصفحة الخاصه بالموقع فكيف لم تشاهدها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105525.html


----------

